# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Meshkujt dhe seksi

## Kryeplaku

Sipas nje thashethemi kur nje cift ben marredhenje dhe femra arrin ne orgazem atehere kenaqesia e saj eshte pothuajse 10-fish me e forte se ajo e mashkullit. Sidoqofte e verteta eshte se ne nje perqindje te madhe te rasteve nga nje marredhenje intime femra del me e pakenaqur. Faktori kryesor i ketij fenomeni duket se eshte eksitimi i shpejt nga ana e mashkullit, pa perjashtuar sigurisht edhe moskujdesine e shume meshkujve ndaj deshirave te partnereve. Kjo gje shume here shkakton probleme ne cift ngase femra fillon ankesat kurse mashkulli shume here pa te drejte ndjehet sikur preket burreria e tij dhe keshtu e tejkalon muhabetin dhe si pasoje problemi nuk zgjidhet. Po sa mbarevajtje mund te ket nje dashuri midis nje cifti nese nuk ekziston nje seskualitet i shendetshem dhe i pasur? Aq me keq sa e barabarte mund te jet kjo lidhje kur nga marredhenjet seksuale meshkujt nuk arrijne te plotesojne deshirat dhe kenqesite e partnereve?

Keshtu meqenese problemi mund te quhet vecse serioz, aq me teper per shoqerira si ajo shqiptare ku edukata seksuale gjendet ne faza fillestare besoj se eshte ide e mire qe meshkujt e Forumit te ndajne dijet dhe pervojat e tyre duke u munduar keshtu te behen same te perkryer gjate marredhenjeve. Sigurisht pa qene e nevojshme qe te kalojme ne ekstreme te cilat mund ti prishin imazhin kesaj teme.



Si ti kenaqim femrat?
Meshkujt qe ne moshe te vogel ndjejne nje fare problematizimi ne lidhje me organin e tyre seksual. Femija ne fillim e shikon penisin si loder dhe me kalimin e kohes duke ardhur ne kontakt me meshkuj te tjere fillon njefare konkurence mbi organin seksual. Keshtu akoma edhe kur rritet mashkullit i behet psikoze se aftesia e tij ne seks varet nga madheshtia e penisit te tij. Keshtu ekziston edhe nje numer i madh meshkujsh qe frikesohet se nuk mund te jet partner i mire perderisa organi i tij eshte i manget -me mendjen e mashkullit- ne distanca. Nderkohe qe realiteti eshte disi larg. Se pari aftesia e vet organit nuk varet vetem nga gjatesia, varet edhe nga trashesia, edhe nga ngurtesia, forma dhe mbase edhe pamja. Se dyti aftesia e mashkullit ne seks nuk varet vetem nga aftesia e organit te tij, varet edhe nga sjellja e mashkullit, klima qe krijon per femren, aftesia e tij te plotesoje deshirat e partneres. Dhe se treti nga rezistenca e mashkullit gjate marredhenjeve seksuale. 

Saper aspektin e dyte rendesi ka qe nje mashkull ta shpjere nje femer per te kryer marredhenje ne nje vend ku ajo te ndjehet sa me mire dhe rehatshem. Megjithate nuk eshte e thene qe seksi eshte i mire per nje femer vetem kur kryhet ne nje krevat - cdo femer, si cdo mashkull, mund te ket preferencat e veta. Por per mendimin tim rendesi teper te madhe kane edhe lojrat seksuale -te cilat per shkaqe praktike, ngase nuk dua qe te mbyllin moderatoret temen, nuk po i analizoj. Sidoqofte kam mendimin se lojrat seksuale duhet te kene me teper ne epiqender femren, ngase mashkulli e ka me te lehte eksitimin. Sidoqofte cdo cift ka preferencat e veta.

Saper rezistencen e mashkullit degjohet kohet e fundit se kane dalur nje ser ilacesh, biles behen edhe nderhyrje kirurgjikale te cilat ngrijne aftesine dhe rezistencen e mashkullit ne seks. Personalisht nuk do ia propozoja asnjerit keto lloj metodash qe do i quaja mesjetare gjithashtu nuk besoj se do mundeshin ti garantojne keta doktoret meshkujve se kenaqesia mbetet e njejte ose se keto metoda nuk mund te shkaktojne probleme te tjera. Aftesia e njeriut ne lidhje me seksin besoj se lidhet me psikologjine e tij. Keshtu fillimisht ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe mashkulli ti shmanget frikave te tija seksuale kur kerkon rezistencen kurse ne rastin qe atij i eshte larguar deshira per seks atehere shkak kryesor jane streset e perditshmerise. Keshtu ne nje rast te tille duhet qe te qetesojme trurin tone dhe te kerkojme ndihmen e partnereve te cilat duhet te behen terheqese, te embela dhe eksituese -personalisht besoj se me njecik zgjuaresi femra nuk e ka te veshtire te behet eksituese. Tani, ne lidhje me rezistencen pervec psikologjise se mire ekzistojne edhe nje fare metodash te tjera te pervojtura. Pervojtarisht besoj se njecik duhan ose alkol para marredhenjes e ndihmon shume mashkullin per te shtyer eksitmin gjate marredhenjes. Te shenoj ketu se nderkohe qe alkoli dhe duhani sipas seksologeve e ndihmojne mashkullin momentalisht ne seks nga ana tjeter konsumimi i tyre kronik i shkakton atij probleme shendetesore por edhe i vret atij aftesine sekuale sidhe i demton spermen. Prandaj nese i perdorni si mjet ndihmues, perdorini me takt. Ne lidhje me ata meshkujt qe zgjedhin masturbimin para marredhenjes si mjet per te rezistuar gjate marredhenjes, besoj se nuk eshte aspak zgjidhje e mire (penisi humb ngurtesine e pare por edhe mashkulli kenqesine e pare).


Kaq kisha une... nese ja futa kot jeni te lutur te me ndreqni. Gjithashtu do lexoj me interes pergjigjet, nese ekzistojne!


* Nese vijojne shkrime te pahijshme jane te lutur moderatoret qe ti fikin por kurresesi mos te mbyllin ose fikin temen. Besoj se dikujt mund t'i jet me e dobishme se shume tema te tjera te ketij Forumi!

Faleminderit

----------


## [xeni]

ketu ku jam eshte nje gazete qe nja 4 faqe ja kushton ketyne problemeve dhe nje plakush dhe nje plakushe mundohen t'u japin pergjigje pyetjeve shume idiote qe bejne rinia... me than te drejten, me duket se, perveç rasteve ku injoranca eshte shume e theksume, problemet me teper vijne nga menyra e jeteses sesa nga mungesa e talentit... :ngerdheshje: 

jete e stresume... cigare... alkol... paqendrueshmeri ne lidhje dhe ndrrimi i partnereve... eksperiencat e para problematike... e sa e sa te tjera... 







> Keshtu akoma edhe kur rritet mashkullit i behet psikoze se aftesia e tij ne seks varet nga madheshtia e penisit te tij.


  :pa dhembe:  

me kte zgjedhjen e fjales me ke shkri, kryeplak

----------


## Albi

Arsyeja me te medhe ne aritjen e nji sexsi te bukure eshte vetem gjendja psikologjike e ciftit ne qofte se ne momentin qe kerkon te besh mardhenie sexsuale njeriu duhet te jet fare i qet qe te arij te kenaqet ,Po ne qofte se e ka mendjen ke puna ke qeraja apo ke leket normal qe se arin dot femren

----------


## mario_kingu

ore edhe sex do na mesoni  mir ata qe jan rit ne vitete e xhaxhi laver po edhe neve qe jemi rit me sali enver jemi gati kurdohere  :perqeshje: PPpp

sa per lojra ne krevat shdo cift i bejn  po  jo vetem ne krevat se ka gushin makin  garash  ku ndiohesh me mir kapish  :P

----------


## Alket123

> Sidoqofte e verteta eshte se ne nje perqindje te madhe te rasteve nga nje marredhenje intime femra del me e pakenaqur.


E di une jam nje nga ata qe e kam kuptuar asnjehere e perseris asnjehere nuk kam mundur te kenaq femren ne seks!!!!!!

Prandaj po pyes lejohet ne moshe te re te perdor Viagra? Sa mund te zgjase nje mashkull ne moshe te re me Viagra ne seks? 3 ore 4 ore 6 ore? Sa?

----------


## DeuS

Ty faleminderit per sinqeritetin qe tregon dhe te sigurojme qe e kemi kuptuar me kohe kete qe deklarove me lart, qe nga postimet e meparshme!

Une te keshilloj te provosh 'harder' perpara se ta presesh fare...gjer ne rreze!

Pastaj, nese te ka shkuar mendja te blesh Viagra, do te te keshilloja te mos nxitoheshe duke shpenzuar para kot vetem e vetem per ta kenaqur femren...mjafto te na besh nje ze shoqnise dhe te garantoj qe ta kthejme mbrapsh aq te kenaqur, saqe kembet ti coje si ato kompasat e kinkalerive te viteve '80 dhe vrymen ta mbaje me kompreso me uje te ftohte per nja 1 jave!

All this free of charge...mjafto te kete nje pale gjokse, nje ose disa vrima qe pranojne zmadhime ne diameter dhe te mos kete negro-smell!

Tek e fundit...shoqnia ne dite te veshtire te nevojitet mer cun!

Per Kryeplakun kisha nje pietje:

Shyqyr Zotit (apo genit te plakut) nuk kena pas ankesa per peshen dhe performance-n e 'boksierit' por si t'ja bej hallit qe kohet e fundit kam vene re qe njera testikule (**** - i thone ne shqip kam pershtypjen) me duket se varet pak me poshte se tjetra mer jahu? Ka ndonje menyre sesi ti ballancoj, apo thjeshte ta terheq edhe tjetren pak me poshte? Ka te beje graviteti ne kete rast, apo thjeshte ushtrohet ligji i relativitetit?

Pres pergjigje me ankth te madh per qesen e majte spermatologjike!

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Per Kryeplakun kisha nje pietje:
> 
> Shyqyr Zotit (apo genit te plakut) nuk kena pas ankesa per peshen dhe performance-n e 'boksierit' por si t'ja bej hallit qe kohet e fundit kam vene re qe njera testikule (**** - i thone ne shqip kam pershtypjen) me duket se varet pak me poshte se tjetra mer jahu? Ka ndonje menyre sesi ti ballancoj, apo thjeshte ta terheq edhe tjetren pak me poshte? Ka te beje graviteti ne kete rast, apo thjeshte ushtrohet ligji i relativitetit?
> 
> Pres pergjigje me ankth te madh per qesen e majte spermatologjike!


Une kam mendimin se masturbohesh shume, saqe i ke luajtur telat... Sidoqofte mund te jet edhe ndonje fiksim!

----------


## Gunnar

> Une kam mendimin se masturbohesh shume, saqe i ke luajtur telat... Sidoqofte mund te jet edhe ndonje fiksim!


Bashkohem me mendimin tend plotesisht :djall me brire:  

Meqe jemi ne kete teme po postoj nje material qe me ka ardhur me e-mail. Fatkeqesisht nuk kam kohe ta perkthej keshtu qe po e nis keshtu sic eshte. Ne fakt materiali nuk permban se cfare duhet te beje nje mashkull gjate nje marredheniejeje seksuale po cfare nuk duhet te bej (duke permendur gjera te cilat ne pergjithesi njihen gabim nga meshkujt). Ju sugjeroj ta lexoni jo vetem per "keshillat" me vend por edhe sepse shkrimi karakterizohet nga fraza shume to forta (komike sigurisht).
Gjithashtu do te ishte mire sikur te kishte pjesmarrje edhe nga femrat e forumit ne menyre qe te na konfirmonin disa prej atyre qe jane shkruajtur ne kete shkrim.
Nejse, po e postoj shkrimin duke ju kerkuar edhe njehere falje per pamundesine e perkthimit ne shqip  :i ngrysur: 

"40 WAYS MEN FAIL IN BED" 
Take notes, all you Casanovas... 

1) NOT KISSING FIRST. Avoiding her lips and diving straight for the erogenous zones makes her feel like you're paying by the hour and trying to get your money's worth by cutting out nonessentials. A properly passionate kiss is the ultimate form of foreplay. 

2) BLOWING TOO HARD IN HER EAR. Admit it, some kid at school told you girls love this. Well, there's a difference between being erotic .and blowing as if you're trying to extinguish the candles on your 50th birthday cake. That hurts. 

3) NOT SHAVING. You often forget you have a porcupine strapped to your chin which you rake repeatedly across your partner's face and thighs. When she turns her head from side to side, it's not passion, it's avoidance. 

4) SQUEEZING HER BREAST. Most men act like a housewife testing a melon for ripeness when they get their hands on a pair. Stroke, caress, and smooth them. 

5) BITING HER NIPPLES. Why do men fasten onto a woman's nipples, then clamp down like they're trying to deflate her body via her breasts? Nipples are highly sensitive. They can't stand up to chewing. Lick and suck them gently. Flicking your tongue across them is good. Pretending they're a doggie toy isn't. 

6) TWIDDLING HER NIPPLES. Stop doing that thing where you twiddle the nipples between finger and thumb like you're trying to find a radio station in a hilly area. Focus on the whole breasts, not just the exclamation points. 

7) IGNORING THE OTHER PARTS OF HER BODY. A woman is not a highway with just three turnoffs: Breastville East and West, and the Midtown Tunnel. There are vast areas of her body which you've ignored far too often as you go bombing straight into downtown Vagina. So, start paying them some attention. 

8) GETTING THE HAND TRAPPED. Poor manual dexterity in the underskirt region can result in tangled fingers and underpants. If you're going to be that aggressive, just ask her to take the damn things off. 

9) LEAVING HER A LITTLE PRESENT. Condom disposal is the man's responsibility. You wore it, you store it. 

10) ATTACKING THE CLITORIS. Direct pressure is very unpleasant, so gently rotate your fingers along side of the clitoris. 

11) STOPPING FOR A BREAK. Women, unlike men, don't pick up where they left off. If you stop, they plummet back to square one very fast. If you can tell she's not there, keep going at all costs, numb jaw or not. 

12) UNDRESSING HER AWKWARDLY. Women hate looking stupid, but stupid she will look when naked at the waist with a sweater stuck over her head. Unwrap her like an elegant present, not a kid's toy. 

13) GIVING HER A WEDGIE DURING FOREPLAY. Stroking her gently through her panties can be very sexy. Pulling the material up between her thighs and yanking it back and forth is not. 

14) BEING OBSESSED WITH THE VAGINA. Although most men can find the clitoris without maps, they still believe that the vagina is where it's all at. No sooner is your hand down there than you're trying to stuff stolen banknotes up a chimney. This is okay in principle, but if you're not careful, it can hurt - so don't get carried away. It's best to pay more attention to her clitoris and the exterior of her vagina at first, then gently slip a finger inside her and see if she likes it. 

15) MASSAGING TOO ROUGHLY. You're attempting to give her a sensual, relaxing massage to get her in the mood. Hands and fingertips are okay; elbows and knees are not. 

16) UNDRESSING PREMATURELY. Don't force the issue by stripping before she's at least made some move toward getting your stuff off, even if it's just undoing a couple of buttons. 

17) TAKING YOUR PANTS OFF FIRST. A man in socks and underpants is the worst. Lose the socks fist. 

18) GOING TOO FAST. When you get to the penis-in-vagina situation, the worst thing you can do is pump away like an industrial power tool. She'll soon feel like an assembly-line worker made obsolete by your technology. Build up slowly, with clean, straight, regular thrusts. 

19) GOING TOO HARD. If you bash your great triangular hip bones into her thigh or stomach, the pain is equal to two weeks of horseback riding concentrated into a few seconds. 

20) COMING TOO SOON. Every man's fear. With reason. If you shoot before you see the whites of her eyes, make sure you have a backup plan to ensure her pleasure too. 

21) NOT COMING SOON ENOUGH. It may appear to you that humping for an hour without climaxing is the mark of a sex god, but to her it's more likely the mark of a numb vagina. At least buy some intriguing wall hangings, so she has something to hold her interest while you're playing Marathon Man. 

22) ASKING IF SHE HAS COME. You really ought to be able to tell. Most women make noise. But, if you really don't know, don't ask. 

23) PERFORMING ORAL SEX TOO GENTLY. Don't act like a giant cat at a saucer of milk. Get your whole mouth down there, and concentrate on gently rotating or flicking your tongue on her clitoris. 

24) NUDGING HER HEAD DOWN. Men persist in doing this until she's eyeball-to- penis, hoping that it will lead very swiftly to mouth-to-penis. All women hate this. It's about three steps from being dragged to a cave by their hair. If you want her to use her mouth, use yours; try talking seductively to her. 

25) NOT WARNING HER BEFORE YOU CLIMAX. Sperm tastes like sea water mixed with egg white. Not everybody likes it. When she's performing oral sex, warn her before you come so she can do what's necessary. 

26) MOVING AROUND DURING FELLATIO. Don't thrust. She'll do all the moving during fellatio. You just lie there. And don't grab her head. 

27) TAKING ETTIQUETTE ADVICE FROM PORN MOVIES. In X-rated movies, women seem to love it when men ejaculate over them. In real life, it just means more laundry to do. 

28) MAKING HER RIDE ON TOP FOR AGES. Asking her to be on top is fine. Lying there grunting while she does all the hard work is not. Caress her gently, so that she doesn't feel quite so much like the captain of a schooner. And let her have a rest. 

29) ATTEMPTING ANAL SEX AND PRETENDING IT WAS AN ACCIDENT. This is how men earn a reputation for not being able to follow directions. If you want to put it there, ask her first. And don't think that being drunk is an excuse. 

30) TAKING PICTURES. When a man says, "Can I take a photo of you? "she'll hear the words "to show my buddies." At least let her have custody of them. 

31) NOT BEING IMAGINATIVE ENOUGH. Imagination is anything from drawing patterns on her back to pouring honey on her and licking it off. Fruit, vegetables, ice and feathers are all handy props; hot candle wax and permanent dye are a no no. 

32) SLAPPING YOUR STOMACH AGAINT HERS. There is no less erotic noise. It's as sexy as a belching contest. 

33) ARRANGING HER IN STUPID POSES. If she wants to do advanced yoga in bed, fine, but unless she's a Romanian gymnast, don't get too ambitious. Ask yourself if you want a sexual partner with snapped hamstrings. 

34) LOOKING FOR HER PROSTATE. Read this carefully: Anal stimulation feels good for men because they have a prostate. Women don't. 

35) GIVING LOVE BITES. It is highly erotic to exert some gentle suction on the sides of the neck, if you do it carefully. No woman wants to have to wear turtlenecks and jaunty scarves for weeks on end. 

36) BARKING INSTRUCTIONS. Don't shout encouragement like a coach with a megaphone. It's not a big turn-on. 

37) TALKING DIRTY. It makes you sound like a lonely magazine editor calling a 1-900 line. If she likes nasty talk, she'll let you know. 

38) NOT CARING WHETHER SHE COMES. You have to finish the job. Keep on trying until you get it right, and she might even do the same for you. 

39) SQUASHING HER. Men generally weigh more than women, so if you lie on her a bit too heavily, she will turn blue. 

40) THANKING HER. Never thank a woman for having sex with you. Your bedroom is not a soup kitchen.


P.S. se kuptoj se pse kjo teme ndodhet ne kete nenforum ?

----------


## PINK

> 9) LEAVING HER A LITTLE PRESENT. Condom disposal is the man's responsibility. You wore it, you store it. 
> 
> 
> 17) TAKING YOUR PANTS OFF FIRST. A man in socks and underpants is the worst. Lose the socks fist. 
> 
> 32) SLAPPING YOUR STOMACH AGAINT HERS. There is no less erotic noise. It's as sexy as a belching contest. 
> 
> 40) THANKING HER. Never thank a woman for having sex with you. Your bedroom is not a soup kitchen.


LoooooooooooooooooooooL , Keto pikat me lart .........  :ngerdheshje: DD

----------


## Gunnar

> LoooooooooooooooooooooL , Keto pikat me lart ......... DD


Me behet qejfi qe funksionoi kjo puna e "feedbackut" kaq shpejt. 
P.sh. tani e morrem vesh se cfare nuk i pelqeka Pinkut gjate sexit  :buzeqeshje: )

Miqesisht (no hard feelings eeee)

Inkurajuar nga kurajoja e Pink po them edhe une gabimin me tipik timin nga keta mesiper

*"35) GIVING LOVE BITES. It is highly erotic to exert some gentle suction on the sides of the neck, if you do it carefully. No woman wants to have to wear turtlenecks and jaunty scarves for weeks on end."*

Ketij tundimi si shpetoj dot...Eh kam ndonje damar vampiri sic duket

P.S. sic e thashe edhe ne postin e meparshem pjesmarrje e femrave do ta bente kete teme me te vertete konstruktive (te dobishme per ne dmth)

----------


## PINK

> Me behet qejfi qe funksionoi kjo puna e "feedbackut" kaq shpejt. 
> P.sh. tani e morrem vesh se cfare nuk i pelqeka Pinkut gjate sexit )
> 
> Miqesisht (no hard feelings eeee)
> 
> Inkurajuar nga kurajoja e Pink po them edhe une gabimin me tipik timin nga keta mesiper
> 
> *"35) GIVING LOVE BITES. It is highly erotic to exert some gentle suction on the sides of the neck, if you do it carefully. No woman wants to have to wear turtlenecks and jaunty scarves for weeks on end."*
> 
> ...



Gunnar , 
vecova ato pikat me lart se me te vertete jane skandaloze , dhe nje Jo e madhe per nje mashkull .. kishte dhe me shume por varet tek femrat .. ka femra psh qe pelqejne ato Giving Love Bites qe permend ti ,  ne fakt po tja ulesh pak ate " zjarrin " dhe epshin  tend me pak embelsi dhe delikatese e ben mashkullin perfekt ne syte e nje femre . 

Por rendesi ka qe meshkujt te jene konfort ne ate cka po bejne dhe te Dine cpo bejne .

----------


## mimozaB

ku paskam qen un? gjith keto tema te rendesishme, po diskutohen ketu dhe un nuk jam pjestare?  seksi eshte seks...femra eshte femer, nuk ngopet kurr, jam femer vet, ne moshen 21 dhe jam ne kulem te shijimit dhe afersight cdo gje me shijon, seksi varet dhe nga mosha per femren, po ta ket kaluar ate kulmin e shijimit athere eshte pak me e veshtire te kenaqet nga mashkulli......

ok?

----------


## PINK

> ku paskam qen un? gjith keto tema te rendesishme, po diskutohen ketu dhe un nuk jam pjestare?  seksi eshte seks...femra eshte femer, nuk ngopet kurr, jam femer vet, ne moshen 21 dhe jam ne kulem te shijimit dhe afersight cdo gje me shijon, seksi varet dhe nga mosha per femren, po ta ket kaluar ate kulmin e shijimit athere eshte pak me e veshtire te kenaqet nga mashkulli......
> 
> ok?




Po ta kete kaluar kulmin e shijimit ????? 
Moshen e femres ? 

 Kush qenka mosha " kulmi" i shijimit kshu ?

Kot me shume , me bere kurioze tani ...

----------


## Larsus

> Me behet qejfi qe funksionoi kjo puna e "feedbackut" kaq shpejt. 
> P.sh. tani e morrem vesh se cfare nuk i pelqeka Pinkut gjate sexit 
> 
> *"35) GIVING LOVE BITES. It is highly erotic to exert some gentle suction ."*
> 
> Ketij tundimi si shpetoj dot...Eh kam ndonje damar vampiri sic duket
> )



that makes you one of the millions honey  :shkelje syri:  

ndoshta ai qe e ka cituar e ka pas fjalen per SM -- te uritur--- po puthjet ne qafe jane shume erotike... .te dale ndonje te thote jo po jo mbajti  :ngerdheshje: 

Alket, me vjen keq per femrat me te cilat ke qene --- ndoshta po tu kushtoje me teper vemendje, dhe po te ishe nje marredhenie me te gjate (read: try an older women lol) do ta kishe me te lehte te flisje me to qe te te thoshin cfare po beje keq apo cfare spo beje fare 

tani nese ky problemi yt ka te beje me numra qe nuk arrijne atje ku duhet, uff, good luck ... 

sa per temen: imagjinata njerez, dhe njohja, intimiteti bejne mrekullira --I'm telling you  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mimozaB

mosha eshte 20-25, kulmi do me then qe do sedx shpesh....dhe e kerkon vet....pasi kaloi mosha pret deri sa ti vi rasti ..kupton?

----------


## Juvi

Hajde hajde. leksione me bollek. Ketu duhet ta lexoj nje shoku im qe eshte 25 vjec dhe njeh vetem nje pozicion femra poshte mashkulli siper hahahahhahahahaha. Eshte i jashtezakonshem.
Nejse, ato keshillat jane lehtesisht te adaptueshme. Por pershembull aty thote mos e puth dhe hiqi vete pantallonat, por e dashura ime do te puthet nja gjys ore me pare dhe pastaj mi heq vete pantallonat, ndonjehere me prish edhe zinxhirin hahahhahahha. Nejse nejse pertej modestise, tema eshte interesante dhe une do te deshiroja qe kush ka mundesi te na thote nje sekret per nje jete sa me  te bukur seksuale ne cift ta thote dhe te mos hezitoje

----------


## DeuS

> Une kam mendimin se masturbohesh shume, saqe i ke luajtur telat... Sidoqofte mund te jet edhe ndonje fiksim!



loool... :uahaha:  

Nuk ma paskan kap syte kete me pare...
Amon mer Kryeplak, seriozisht kujtove se prisja pergjigje per 'hallin e modh'?!
Epshi me masturbim, e masturbimi me k'ar'ar! ...kjo dmth eshte keshilla?!lol

Tallu, tallu me ne te varferit qe kafshojme pjeshke me raste...dhe rastet i kemi te rralla! Per ju paska qene kjo jete...beni pall ariu dhe prape se prape...testikulat i keni ne vije te drejte! Ne te djegur e percelluar...dhe njeren me poshte se tjetra! :pa dhembe:  

Nejse, respekte Kryeplak dhe uroj te mos provosh kurre fatkeqesite tona!
Se tek e fundit na denon dhe feja...nuk shperdorohet fryti Zotit kot me se koti...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*pse e refuzojnë pacientët viagrën*

_Në derën e tij trokasin burra të rinj e të vjetër, të shoqëruar ose jo me partneret. Problemet e tyre janë të ndryshme: paaftësi për të kryer aktin seksual, pamundësi për të patur fëmijë apo shqetësime nga sëmundjet seksuale. Por një gjë është e përbashkët: Cilido qoftë motivi i vizitës, vizita te andrologu e një burri është shumëfish më e vështirë se vizita e një gruaje te gjinekologu. Shpesh kjo vizitë mjaftohet me një bisedë të vështirë, së cilës mjeku përpiqet ti gjejë çelësin e lehtësimit. Ndoshta është kjo arsyeja që në Shqipëri nuk ka mjeke androloge, pasi në këtë rast, pacientët do të ishin edhe më ngurues.Por sidoqoftë, është rritur disi ndërgjegjësimi se edhe për problemet e jetës seksuale me mjekun mund të flitet. Për këtë kanë ndikuar edhe mediat e sidomos emisionet e drejtpërdrejta me telefonata në studio. Për gjithçka mund të flitet, veçse duhet gjetur mënyra për të folur, duke shmangur vulgaritetin e duke mbetur te problemi mjekësor që është tepër njerëzor._

*-Çfarë rëndësie ka jeta seksuale për njerëzit dhe a jemi ne, shqiptarët, një popull me jetë seksuale intensive?*

Jeta seksuale është një moment i rëndësishëm për çdo njeri dhe i pazëvendësueshëm, jo vetëm për riprodhimin, por edhe për cilësinë e jetës. Seksi çliron streset, ka efekte qetësuese, është element i rëndësishëm në marrëdhëniet e çiftit dhe harmoninë familjare. Ndërkaq, aftësia seksuale varet nga denduria e raporteve. Në bazë të statistikave, del që në periudhën e jetës aktive seksuale (deri në 40 vjeç), i aftë seksualisht quhet ai person që realizon minimalisht 2 akte seksuale në javë. Nëse denduria e raporteve është më e paktë, do të thotë se këtu ka një problem. Meqenëse faktori- moshë është përcaktues në jetën seksuale, ne themi që vendi ynë, duke pasur një popullsi me moshë të re, ka jetë aktive seksuale.

*-Ka lidhje me tiparet gjenealogjike të një kombi, kjo aftësi? Dhe cilët janë faktorët që e kondicionojnë?*

Shumë studiues e lidhin seksin me regjimin e jetës, faktorët socialë, ushqyerjen, por edhe më faktorë të tjerë natyrorë. Ndonëse ka përpjekje për të vendosur korrelacione mes llojeve të ushqimeve dhe potencës seksuale, deri tani këto gjëra mbeten të paprovuara. Përshembull, në popull është i përhapur mendimi se po të hash mjaltë dhe arra, rritet potenca seksuale, por kjo nuk ka baza. Nuk është e provuar se ushqimet shumë kalorike shtojnë dëshirën seksuale. Popullsia e fshatit para viteve 90 kishte ushqim kalorik të ulur, por njëherësh kishte edhe jetë aktive seksuale. Më tepër në stimulimin e dëshirave ndikojnë elementë të kulturës si moda, filmat, sjelljet e lirshme. Realisht, shoqëria shqiptare pas 90-ës është kthyer në një shoqëri seksuale.

*-Cila është ecuria e jetës seksuale në stade të ndryshme të jetës?*

Jeta seksuale fillon një rënie graduale pas moshës 40 vjeç, e cila ka një kurbë relative sipas karakteristikave individuale. Përgjithësisht, aktiviteti seksual pushon mbi moshën 70-vjeçare. Sipas statistikave, meshkujt 70- vjeç në 62% të rasteve e kanë të pamundur aktin seksual.
-Meshkujt që kanë aktivitet intensiv seksual të hershëm në adoleshencë dhe në rininë e parë, a ka gjasa që të jenë më të konsumuar në vitet e martesës, sesa meshkujt që nuk kanë pasur shumë raporte ose që nuk kanë pasur fare?
E kundërta është e vërtetë. Njerëzit që bëjnë jetë aktive seksuale në moshë të re, vazhdojnë të ruajnë relativisht aftësinë edhe në moshë të thyer. Një 50-vjeçar me 20 vjet martesë mund të ruajë një denduri raportesh edhe 3-4 herë në javë.

*-A është i dëmshëm fillimi i aktivitetit seksual në pubertet për djemtë, pasi jemi mësuar që vazhdimisht të dëgjojmë vetëm pasojat mbi vajzat? Në cilën moshë rekomandohet të fillojë jeta seksuale?*

Akti i parë seksual te femrat duhet të fillojë jo më parë se mosha 18 vjeç dhe te meshkujt 22 vjeç, pasi ai është i lidhur edhe me pjekurinë psikike. Nëse djali e fillon herët jetën seksuale, e përjeton atë shumë fuqishëm dhe i keqinterpreton momentet, nuk vlerëson gjendjen dhe rreziqet, madje mund të kalojë edhe në dhunë seksuale. Grupmosha e djemve adoleshentë është ajo që bën krime seksuale. Në këtë moshë nuk ka filluar të piqet mirë personaliteti seksual. Meqenëse është një moment delikat kur fillojnë të instalohen sjelljet seksuale, është mosha e rrezikut kur djemtë mund të behën transvestitë, gei, sadistë etj.

*-Nga përvoja juaj si androlog, çfarë ju rezulton lidhur me shkaktarët e impotencës te meshkujt?*

Shkaqet e impotencës te meshkujt grupohen në psikogene dhe organike. Shkaktarët psikogenë kur shfaqen te moshat e reja kemi të bëjmë me ato momente kur mashkulli është i paaftë për të pasur ereksion dhe për të realizuar penetrimin. Kur mosrealizimi i aktit seksual përsëritet, fillon të shfaqet frika dhe kjo gjendje mund të shkojë me vite. Ndërsa shkaqet organike janë ato kur janë prishur hallkat e një mekanizmi fiziologjik përgjegjës për aktin seksual. Kjo gjendje haset më shpesh te mosha të mëdha bashkëshoqëruar me sëmundje si diabeti, hipertensioni, yndyrnat e larta, si dhe sëmundje të tjera, duke përfshirë edhe veprimin frenues të disa grupeve të medikamenteve. 

*-Diçka për relacionet e pacientëve me mjekun. A është e vështirë të vendosësh komunikimin me pacientët?*

Vërtet shumë e vështirë. Jeta seksuale është pjesë tepër intime e çdo njeriu dhe shumë meshkuj e kanë të vështirë të flasin për problemet e saj me mjekun. Kjo nuk ndodh vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në vende të zhvilluara. Pasojat e drojes nuk mungojnë. Shpesh na vijnë për konsultë pacientë me gjendje të rënduar, paraqiten tepër vonë, kur përshembull është ndërprerë një lidhje dashurie që mund të kishte vazhduar ose kur sëmundja ka avancuar. Madje, një pjesë e madhe nuk pranojnë të vizitohen. Duan tu japësh ndonjë medikament dhe kaq. Është diçka e provuar: meshkujt kanë shumë më tepër droje se femrat të zbulohen para mjekut, ndërkohë që në jetë janë më të shpenguar. Një burrë nuk turpërohet të urinojë në një cep rruge, gjë që një grua nuk do ta bënte kurrë, dhe po ky burrë pranon më mirë të vdesë sesa të mjekohet. Duke e ditur se kjo fushë bisede është tepër delikate, përpiqemi të kemi sa më shumë takt kur bisedojmë me ta, në mënyrë që tu japim mundësinë të flasin.

*-A është normale dhe e vlefshme që të zgjatet jeta seksuale me ilaçe si viagra? Dhe sa të pranuara janë metoda të tilla nga pacientët tuaj?*

Jeta seksuale shfaq problemet e saj me moshën. Impotenca fillon të shfaqet me kalimin e viteve dhe ky është një fakt i pakëndshëm për të gjithë njerëzit. Seksualiteti është pjesë e rëndësishme jo vetëm e jetës, por edhe e vetë personalitetit njerëzor. Njerëzit që e kanë humbur këtë aftësi ndihen të pavlershëm. Aq e vërtetë është kjo, saqë duket se më rëndë meshkujt fyhen për aftësinë seksuale, sesa për aftësinë mendore. Kjo i bën të vuajnë më tepër se gjithçka. Shumë pacientë kur vijnë, më thonë: A ka ndonjë mënyrë që të bëhem përsëri siç kam qenë, se nuk më pëlqen diçka artificiale?. Ska ilaç që të bën të ri, por ka ilaç, që pasi ta pish, të jesh në gjendje të bësh seks, u them. Pra, kjo patologji, ky dëmtim, mund të kurohet, sikurse shumë sëmundje të tjera. U them pacientëve se, përderisa marrin ilaçe për tensionin, për zemrën, përse të mos marrin edhe për potencën, kur që të gjitha bëhen në funksion të përmirësimit të jetës? Fundi i fundit, vjen një moshë dhe vëmë gjyslyke. Edhe ato artificiale janë. Ata mërziten kur u them se moshën pas nuk e kthejmë dot dhe aftësia e humbur për shkak të saj nuk mund të rifitohet. Mendojnë se edhe kur e realizojnë aktin, kanë marrë një ndihmë nga jashtë, se kjo nuk është e natyrshme, prandaj edhe nuk i gëzon. Grupi i atyre që nuk pranojnë të përdorin stimulues për të mbajtur gjallë jetën seksuale është i madh, ndonëse nuk ka shifra.  

Sot.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Meqe me kane leje te perkoshme, nga lejedhenesja, te shkruaj tek temat e "sexit", po postoj kete artikullin e meposhtem. ...

*Dëshira më e fshehtë e njeriut* 

2 Dhjetor  Instinkti për të kryer marrëdhënie seksuale është më i forti që zotërojmë. Ky është jetësor nëse duam të krijojmë brezin tjetër. Instinktet tona na nxisim të gjithëve të kryejmë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Por mënyra se si gratë dhe burrat shtyhen drejt kësaj, është krejt e ndryshme. Dy aktorë u dërguan në kompleksin universitar të Londrës me kamera të fshehta për të bërë një pyetje të thjeshtë: "A do të flesh me mua?". Një prej aktorëve është femër që pyet meshkujt dhe tjetri është mashkull që pyet femrat. Rezultati dihet. Asnjë femër nuk tha po, por tre në katër meshkujve u dukej ide e mirë. Ndryshimi tek qasja e meshkujve dhe femrave ndaj marrëdhënies seksuale ka një themel evolucionar. Çdo muaj një grua ovulon vetëm një vezë. Nëse kjo vezë pllenohet, atëherë asaj do t'i duhet të bartë fëmijën përgjatë nëntë muajsh shtatzanie. Ky është një investim i madh. E kundërta ndodh me burrin i cili ka të gatshme pothuaj një numër të pafundëm spermash dhe mund të bëhet baba i qindra fëmijëve brenda këtyre nëntë muajve. Kështu që nuk është befasuese përse gratë kanë prirje të jenë më nazelije kur vjen puna për të zgjedhur me kë të kryejnë marrëdhënie seksuale. Kur janë në kërkim të një partneri njerëzve u flet instinktivisht një varg i madh sinjalesh. Më i thjeshti prej tyre është forma trupore. Për gratë, një bel i hollë dhe këllqe të gjera janë shenja të pjellorisë dhe prandaj është vërtetuar se këto i tërheqin shumë burrat. Gratë tërhiqen instinktivisht pas formash trupore që tregojnë gjene të mira. Kështu që gruaja do të parapëlqente më tepër një burrë me shpatulla të gjera dhe bel të hollë - një shenjë e sigurtë si e forcës fizike, ashtu edhe e një sistemi të mirë imunitar. Por ne i zbulojmë partnerët e mundshëm në një mënyrë më të zhdërvjellët. Në Newcastle University iu kërkua femrave të mbanin për disa ditë të tëra një bluzë me mëngë të shkurtra. Meshkujt u ftuan pastaj të zgjidhnin atë bluzë që ata mendonin se mbante erën më të mirë. Pothuajse pa ndonjë ndryshim, meshkujt parapëlqyen erën e grave që kishin një sistem imunitar krejt të ndryshëm nga i tyri. Kjo është kuptimplotë nga ana evolucionare - fëmijët e lindur prej prindërish që kanë sisteme të ndryshme imunitare kanë gjasat më të mira t'i luftojnë vetë sëmundjet. Ian Penton-Voak i Stirling University dhe David Perrett i University of St Andrews, kanë pyetur femrat të zgjedhin meshkujt tërheqës, me rezultate magjepsëse. Ato që ishin në periudhën e ovulimit, parapëlqenin më tepër fytyrat tipike mashkullore. Qafë të trashë, nofulla dhe mjekër të gjerë  treguesit tipikë të fuqisë dhe shëndetit  të gjitha këto, cilësi të dëshirueshme gjenetike. 

Metropol.

----------


## dp17ego

> Meqe me kane leje te perkoshme, nga lejedhenesja, te shkruaj tek temat e "sexit", po postoj kete artikullin e meposhtem. ...
> 
> *Dëshira më e fshehtë e njeriut* 
> 
> 2 Dhjetor  Instinkti për të kryer marrëdhënie seksuale është më i forti që zotërojmë. Ky është jetësor nëse duam të krijojmë brezin tjetër. Instinktet tona na nxisim të gjithëve të kryejmë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Por mënyra se si gratë dhe burrat shtyhen drejt kësaj, është krejt e ndryshme. Dy aktorë u dërguan në kompleksin universitar të Londrës me kamera të fshehta për të bërë një pyetje të thjeshtë: "A do të flesh me mua?". Një prej aktorëve është femër që pyet meshkujt dhe tjetri është mashkull që pyet femrat. Rezultati dihet. Asnjë femër nuk tha po, por tre në katër meshkujve u dukej ide e mirë. Ndryshimi tek qasja e meshkujve dhe femrave ndaj marrëdhënies seksuale ka një themel evolucionar. Çdo muaj një grua ovulon vetëm një vezë. Nëse kjo vezë pllenohet, atëherë asaj do t'i duhet të bartë fëmijën përgjatë nëntë muajsh shtatzanie. Ky është një investim i madh. E kundërta ndodh me burrin i cili ka të gatshme pothuaj një numër të pafundëm spermash dhe mund të bëhet baba i qindra fëmijëve brenda këtyre nëntë muajve. Kështu që nuk është befasuese përse gratë kanë prirje të jenë më nazelije kur vjen puna për të zgjedhur me kë të kryejnë marrëdhënie seksuale. Kur janë në kërkim të një partneri njerëzve u flet instinktivisht një varg i madh sinjalesh. Më i thjeshti prej tyre është forma trupore. Për gratë, një bel i hollë dhe këllqe të gjera janë shenja të pjellorisë dhe prandaj është vërtetuar se këto i tërheqin shumë burrat. Gratë tërhiqen instinktivisht pas formash trupore që tregojnë gjene të mira. Kështu që gruaja do të parapëlqente më tepër një burrë me shpatulla të gjera dhe bel të hollë - një shenjë e sigurtë si e forcës fizike, ashtu edhe e një sistemi të mirë imunitar. Por ne i zbulojmë partnerët e mundshëm në një mënyrë më të zhdërvjellët. Në Newcastle University iu kërkua femrave të mbanin për disa ditë të tëra një bluzë me mëngë të shkurtra. Meshkujt u ftuan pastaj të zgjidhnin atë bluzë që ata mendonin se mbante erën më të mirë. Pothuajse pa ndonjë ndryshim, meshkujt parapëlqyen erën e grave që kishin një sistem imunitar krejt të ndryshëm nga i tyri. Kjo është kuptimplotë nga ana evolucionare - fëmijët e lindur prej prindërish që kanë sisteme të ndryshme imunitare kanë gjasat më të mira t'i luftojnë vetë sëmundjet. Ian Penton-Voak i Stirling University dhe David Perrett i University of St Andrews, kanë pyetur femrat të zgjedhin meshkujt tërheqës, me rezultate magjepsëse. Ato që ishin në periudhën e ovulimit, parapëlqenin më tepër fytyrat tipike mashkullore. Qafë të trashë, nofulla dhe mjekër të gjerë  treguesit tipikë të fuqisë dhe shëndetit  të gjitha këto, cilësi të dëshirueshme gjenetike. 
> 
> Metropol.


Ja fute si .....kot. Instikti me i fuqishem eshte ai i ruajtjes se vetvehtes dhe pastaj ai i ruajtjes se llojit, megjithate na solle gjera interesante

----------

